# Today my boss called me a loser.



## stillpushingmyselfalong (Apr 2, 2014)

Of course this was done in jess as they do: "im only joking" if you take offence. The other day i panicked at work and left without following the safety procedure quite right, the only harm done was to my supervisors ego, i apologized to him and also the other party involved but now he has the sh*ts with me. Today i started late because of a doctors appointment, i gave two days notice but when i got to work my supervisor whispered to me he had a blonde moment and couldn't remember why i wasn't there, i joked with him and asked if he put my name in his diary and he said yeah loser, then went about telling me over and over how he noticed there was someone missing in the morning meeting but didn't know who and how he couldn't remember where i was, basically calling me insignificant. This coming from the same guy that was supporting me with my anxiety as he can relate because his wife has anxiety issues, can't drive, drinks and even cuts, this he intrusts to me? what a pr*ck.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

He sounds like a piece of work. I always tell myself i'm not to take s*** from people in my work place but there's always the issue of losing a job over an outburst. It's just not fair that people get to push you around and you can't do jack s*** about it. Sorry about what happend to you.


----------



## Sagacious (Jun 29, 2010)

When he told you about his wife he was probably making fun of her 'state'. Sounds like someone who tries to prey on people he sees as weaker, he sounds like he has a lot of issues to make such a big deal out of it.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I can relate. My boss likes to call me weak and stupid if I get nervous and flustered. He has a gang background too, so you know how they act towards those they perceive as "weak".


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

RelinquishedHell said:


> I can relate. My boss likes to call me weak and stupid if I get nervous and flustered. He has a gang background too, so you know how they act towards those they perceive as "weak".


dude how?!!?!? no offense but you look normal and awesome. so sorry about it


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Justlittleme said:


> dude how?!!?!? no offense but you look normal and awesome. so sorry about it


That's just the way he talks to people because he's a dumbass lol. People where I work pretty much get away with anything. It's the least strict retail work environment you'll ever come across.

Anyway, when I get anxious, my thoughts and speech get jumbled up and I sound like I'm dumb.


----------



## AndreaXo (Mar 22, 2014)

I overheard one of my managers make fun of me to my other coworkers about the way my voice sounded. When I get nervous, I get tense so my voice tightens up a lot. He's kind of an *** hole. He nearly begged me to stay overtime the other day because the inspector came then started mocking me the day after.


----------



## MattRodRob (Jul 5, 2014)

He sounds like a loser himself 

Sorry this happened to you what nerve he has.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

MattRodRob said:


> He sounds like a loser himself
> 
> Sorry this happened to you what nerve he has.


That's right.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

That sucks and so does he. Sorry, man.


----------



## Dan the man (Jul 4, 2013)

Geez, you wonder why people hate their jobs? Sorry to hear that. And what choice do you have you still have to work with him so you really can't go at him that much.

I'd just tell you to ignore it, I know easier said than done. When the time comes just move on.


----------



## TheDA204 (Jul 6, 2014)

It's amazing how when you find yourself joking around with people and they something that stings. I try not to be social at work at all because of this. I have a co-worker flips me off sometimes and I hate it. I know he's only joking. The only reason it bugs me is because my sister flips me off for no reason whatsoever or if she's mad. I think flipping the bird is the most disrespectful thing you can do to a person you "love."


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

It's probably because you are , and you're not entitled to being treated with Respect ... as it needs to be Earned through hard work and not laziness 

..... sorry ... , just kidding . I suck at this . I'd kill myself if I ever said that to anyone


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

talk to your boss tommarow joke around, and out of no where chuckle and say, you know you were a jerk for calling me a loser yesterday. if he says excuse me, say *********** and ************* I quit.

JK JK JK, don't do that, never set things straight in life, is what I learned. Not like that.... bad idea, very bad. Actually, just remember this: Your job does not define you.

Other people do not define you, if you are good and true... that is what defines you.


----------

